# What To Charge For Wedding Reception Catering Job



## chetsingh12 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All, I own an Indian restaurant here in Nevada. We have owned it for seven years and have won many local awards for best Indian Restaurant. Along with the restaurant we also cater food for all events.

We will be catering for a wedding reception in August and preparing many of the items on site at the farm which is about 2.5 hours from the restaurant. The catering will be for about 100 to 150 people. Mostly Americans and Indians at the reception. I was stuck on what to charge for this event. Below is the menu. Even if you don't have much knowledge of Indian cuisine, I would love to here your thoughts. Let me know what you guys think. Also let me know if there is anything I can clarify.

*Appetizers:*

Samosa (Freshly fried) with tamarind and mint chutney

Medu Vada with Tomato & Coconut Chutney (Freshly fried)

Papdi Chaat (Freshly prepared) w/ chana masala, potato, yogurt, and chutney

Pani Puri Station

*Entrées:*

Chicken Tikka Masala

Palak Paneer (paneer cheese and creamed spinach)

Aloo Gobi (potatoes and cauliflower sautéed with indian spices and herbs)

Chana Masala (garbanzo beans curry)

Sambar

Lemon Rice with Fried Peanuts

Yogurt Raita

Naan (Freshly made on the spot using our Tandoor clay oven)

*Beverages:*

Mango Lassi (mango yogurt smoothie)

Salty Lassi (yogurt & salt smoothie)

Thanks Again!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome in. The food sounds great, would like to know more about some  of it.

As to pricing there are many threads and formulas on this site covering that topic.

But basically it's food-cost + fixed costs (insurance, license etc)  + event specific supplies,

rentals, and other variables like promotion, travel/gas expense, fees/tax etc, labor-help,

YOUR labor PLUS your "business's" expected profit.

Divide by number people to yield a per person charge.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Some idea of the serving style would also be helpful-----

A formal sit down dinner will cost more than a paper plate buffet----

How is this being served?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi! Welcome and the food sounds great!

I don't mean to be rude but you are saying you own a restaurant and cater for 7 years but don't know what to charge? Is there a specific thing you have a problem with?

Costing is very subjective to your specific situation and needs. These things should be thought out during business plan beginning phases. Better late than never!

Good luck!
OG


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You have had to learn something about this , being in the business for 7 years???


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree it does seem odd to be an established rest/caterer and need help in pricing.

Something doesn't add up right here..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

And you guys do know right, that this is OP's only post, it's 5 months old, and they haven't been online in over 4?

Pity, cuz I would've like to know more about that cuisine.


----------

